# Dubai Emporis's Skyline Rank will be #5 after completing all U/C or proposed highrise



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been calcuating the total points of Dubai based on Emporis Skyline Ranking system ... 
the system awards cities according to number of skyscrapers within certain stories range as follow:

Points per Building
12..19 floors = 1 point
20..29 floors = 5 points
30..39 floors = 25 points
40..49 floors = 50 points
50..59 floors = 100 points
60..69 floors = 200 points
70..79 floors = 300 points
80..89 floors = 400 points
90..99 floors = 500 points
100+ floors = 600 points

After counting total points for Dubai counting all U/C or Approved.. it turned out to be *around 10,000 * points (currently 1606)

This will make Dubai jump from *RANK#40 to RANK#5 or #6 * ...


Current records
Place City / Buildings² / Points³ 
1. Hong Kong 7,258 110,296 
2. New York City 5,343 35,194 
3. Chicago 1,033 15,182 
4. Singapore 3,496 12,952 
5. Bangkok 706 10,999 
6. Shanghai 535 8,315 
7. Tokyo 1,628 8,314 
8. Toronto 1,592 6,436 
9. Seoul 690 6,092 
10. São Paulo 2,292 5,893 
.
.
20. Los Angeles 428 2,837 
.
.
30. Moscow 373 2,033 
.
.
40. Dubai 125 1,606 



Another strange facts.... Dubai's U/C are more than Dubai's Completed .. they are 160 vs. 125 !

It think this is fastest Development speed EVER !


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW,
clearly dubai has World class aspirations by the way how many buildings will be completed in dubai after all those that are either u/c or propsed are completed? will it be anywhere near 1000?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for posting this stats. very good to see. but you can still see that hong kong is unreachable. but on the other side this stat is conflicting. the other cities won't sleep, so the numbers will always change, but as dubai will have a continuos construction boom and other cities, except shanghai & hong kong, won't have so much to come, i think it can improve it's place dramatically. 

always remember: we only know 1/5 of jlt towers yet
we only know 1/3 of marina towers yet
chess city towers still to be unveiled

emirates towers 1+2
burj dubai 160
abbco rotana 72
burj al arab 60
al marsa
al fattan 1+2
the tower
park place
al rostamani
marina heights
the massive unknown residential tower 66 floors
khalid al attar 61
almas
5 jbr towers
the hexagon
marina crown

those are just the over 50. that would be 3200. there are more than 30 towers with more than 40 floors.

with those still to be launched i think it could go to 20000 in 2008!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well uoft, very difficult to say, i think you mean you towers.

it's always difficult to define a skyscraper or tower. i would say 20 floors onwards.

so let's have a look at how many will be built where and how many are where:

69 @ jlt
36 @ jbr
75 @ szr (finished towers included)
let's say 50 @ palm jebel ali (or more, look at the crescent)
32 @ chess city
120 @ marina
30 @ burj residences
10 @ difc
10 @ dubai pearl
[email protected] media city

still to wait how many in dubai land, palm island 1 & 2, the world, other smaller projects! so this it minimum, and nobody knows what's still coming.

e.g.: a brand-new project will be launched in january, can't tell about it, as it has to be kept secret. my dad is working on the presentation event for the government, so he's involved and he didn't even tell me what it is! let's see!
just told me the location, near dubailand and arabian ranches, that's all!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

dubai marina is gonna have more than 200 skyscrapers


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

São Paulo has 40.000 buildings over 12 floors. That alone is 40.000 points. But since a large part of these 40.000 are bove 20 floors... wow... if all buildings in São Paulo were registered. Only 3000 so far.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

>a brand-new project will be launched in january, can't tell about it, as it has to be kept secret.

Is it gonna have lots skyscrapers?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't know, really, no clue!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice information and thanks for the efforts in accounting Dubai ones, I think the statistics are still not accurate, do you really think that Hong Kong has more buildings than New York and Tokyo.

By the way there are some towers are under construction/proposed in Dubai Media City, SZR opposit mazaya mall & around Burj Dubai.

:horse:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

high-rise-wise hong kong is still ruling and will still do for a long time. they have:

50 towers taller than 200m 
185 towers between 150m and 200m
450 towers between 100m and 150m
= 685 towers taller than 100m! WOW!

so it's very dense!!! and it easily reaches the 100.000 points!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> high-rise-wise hong kong is still ruling and will still do for a long time. they have:
> 
> 50 towers taller than 200m
> 185 towers between 150m and 200m
> ...



Yes true , but you have to admit , alot of them are tall skinny crappy residentals :\


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

ahmedr said:


> >a brand-new project will be launched in january, can't tell about it, as it has to be kept secret.
> 
> Is it gonna have lots skyscrapers?



Since when have u had connections Ahmedr


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

my dad is working on this project for the government, but mustn't tell anything!


----------



## London™ (Jan 12, 2003)

AcesHigh said:


> São Paulo has 40.000 buildings over 12 floors. That alone is 40.000 points. But since a large part of these 40.000 are bove 20 floors... wow... if all buildings in São Paulo were registered. Only 3000 so far.


Same with Seoul and Tokyo. Both cities have more than 15,000 skyscrapers, and the majority of them have more than 20 floors. Emporis listed only 1,600 buildings for Tokyo and 700 for Seoul.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

maybe they don't list buildings with 12 stories as towers / skyscrapers?! 12 stories for me is neither a tower, nor a skyscraper!!!!


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

if u noticed .... if we made a graph .. # of floors Vs... Number of building ... 
Most cities in the world will have TOOO many building at the bottom .. and it will get less and less as u go to higher # of stories ... 

DXB i think .. it would have the other way around ... which makes it a winner !
i guess DXB will have # of 30-40 stories more than 12-20 in the near future !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yes there are maybe a few 100 towers that are not listed here
lucky DUbai does not have that many over 10 floors but there are a few we dont 
But crappy res towers in HK
you cant tell me that some of the towers going up are all quality !

But aside from that all this data looks great !
and Dubai will make a rise no matter what
And I expect a lot more towers around szr as they creep up to Dubai Marina
and also around Bur Dubai now that Burjman center has taken the leap !
Dont foreget the clusters planned in front of Deria where the land will be reclaimed ! and the new urban centers that will be created if the train ever takes off


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Have you guys notices new Burjuman is much taller than the rest of the buildings around, I thought municipality does not allow more than a certin number of levels in that area. :horse:


----------

